# North by Northwest, Chapter 2.5: Caster and Mouse



## Citizen Mane (May 13, 2006)

[This is a continuation of my D&D 3.5 homebrew, The Dead of Winter.  The party finds themselves in the caverns beneath Kor Drakel, hunting for a spellcaster that slipped through their grasp in the tower.]

1.  OOC
2.  RG

The luminescent fungi on the ceiling of the Cavern of Running Water glows softly as the party attempts to find the tracks of the missing caster.  The corpse of the owlbear and the path back up into Kor Drakel rest on the ground a short way away from where the group stands now.[sblock]Welcome back.  

Ghur, if you'd like to make your Survival roll for tracking again, that'd be great.  Thanee, another Survival check against DC 10 to Aid Another.  Anyone else can roll any Search or Spot or whatever checks they would like to make, although you cannot aid Ghur if you do not have ranks in Survival.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2006)

OOC: Survival Check 9.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian watches the others and tries to figure out where their foe might have been going. He tingles with excitement being with these surface dwellers and wondering what strange twist his life has taken.


----------



## Fenris (May 13, 2006)

Ghur casts about the cave, head low looking for any sign of their prey. With a sudden exclaimation he says "aha!"

[sblock] Ghur Tracking Roll (1d20+6=26) [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 13, 2006)

Cellan was glad to be back on the move. Other than feeling unwelcome in Cian's village, he was really enjoying this adventure. He assisted Ghur in looking for tracks and clues of the wizard's passing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 13, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev gaze around, spotting the dead corpse of the owlbear and smiles.
_that was a good fight._
he thinks and raise his look to Ghur


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 14, 2006)

*Ghur*: You pick up his trail surprisingly easily despite there being almost two days between now and the party's battle with him.  With Cellan's assistance, you're able to follow the tracks back towards what appears to be the dead owlbear's nest.

*Everyone*: Ghur, with Cellan's help, leads all of you to the dead owlbear's nest.  At the base of a small cluster of the blue fir trees, there's a litter made of leaves and small branches.  There're three small impressions in the rough bedding, and one broken shell, its insides spilled out, sits a little ways away.  From this point, it seems that the trail veers over towards the river.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 14, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole learned a long time ago of when to step in and help and when to get out the way. Full knowing that he could not track an entire army unless they were right in front of him, he instead lets those who are skilled lead the way. He simply stays near the rear with his weapons drawn.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2006)

*Cian*

Pondering the impressions and the broken egg Cian says, "Hmm, perhaps the owlbear was so hostile because of the loss of her eggs? I thought it was acting strangely."


----------



## Starman (May 15, 2006)

"The question is, uhm, what happened to the other two, uh, eggs. Look at the nest." The druid points out the impressions. Manakar sniffs the nest and growls low in his throat. Cellan absent-mindedly scratches the wolf. "Uhh...I wonder if the wizard took them for, uh, for some reason."


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“It seems likely, that this is what enraged the owlbear so. The trail could lead anywhere, but since there is little else we got right now, why not see where it ends?”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole looks from the disturbed nest to the rest of the tree line. “Perhaps it was a nothing more than a simple tactic in delaying us. Hopefully he hasn’t gone to far.”


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2006)

*Herev*

So let's hunt this magic goat!
with that Herev proceed further.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2006)

"We have all we can find from here, let us press on" says Ghur turning his face back down to the trail to follow the goat-man.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2006)

*Cian*

Calling his dog to 'heel' Cian readies to continue with the others. Wordlessly he takes a position near the center of the group and checks his crossbow.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“The sooner we go, the more likely it is, that we can follow the trail.”_

Zeegra hops onto Zottel's back and slowly rides with the group.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 15, 2006)

The trail ducks through the rest of the small grove and heads off towards the banks of the river.  From here, following it is fairly straight-forward; it follows the water without variance straight out of the Cavern of Running Water and into some low-overhead tunnels, which, after about two miles, exit into another fairly large cave.

The flora here is the same, but, that's about where the similarities end.  The floor of the cavern slopes up to the left side of the far end, some one hundred yards away, while the river banks right sharply at the entrance, curling into a large pool and underground lake off to your right.  Birds fly about the tree tops, and you can see them, dark shadows against the glowing fungi of the cave roof, fly around the cave.  

The trail itself leads down to the banks of the pool, where you can see the remnants of a small campfire and what appears to be the cracked shell of an owlbear egg.[sblock]Listen checks, everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2006)

Ghur

Listen (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2006)

*Zeegra*

OOC: Listen Check Zeegra: 18, Zottel: 20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2006)

*Herev*

ooc: Listen (1d20=19)


----------



## Starman (May 15, 2006)

Cellan looks at the cracked shell and groans. _What is the wizard doing?_ Examining the campfire and surroundings, the druid isn't paying attention to his surroundings.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2006)

*Cian*

"Did he cook and eat an owlbear egg? Doesn't sound very appetizing. Have you kept this wizard on the run for some time without a chance to get food?" 

[sblock]Listen Check (1d20+3=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 17, 2006)

*Cian, Cellan*: What's worse is that owlbear egg, when cooked, smells foul.  The residual odor is absolutely noisome.

*Ghur, Zeegra, Zottel, Herev*: You hear a strange gurgling sound as the water begins to ripple.  The beginnings of four small humanoid figures start to break the pool's surface, knives in their hands.  As they rise out of the water, you notice that they bear an eerie resemblance to the goat-men that you've fought previously, with the strange addition of odd metal inserts in the sides of their neck, which vaguely resemble gills.  A clear tube, filled with green liquid, exits from the back of their neck and re-enters their body between their shoulder blades.  Cursing in their dark language, they attack.[sblock]*OOC*: Surprise round!  Everyone gets to act except for the druid and the dark elf, and then we move into normal combat rounds.  If you can't picture how they're surfacing, think of the end of _Apocalypse Now_, when Martin Sheen rises out of the water.  They're soaked and angry.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2006)

*Cian*

Wrinkling his nose at the smell of cooked Owlbear egg, Cian shuffles about trying to get away from the odor and completely oblivious to the attack from the water.


----------



## Starman (May 17, 2006)

One hand covering his nose, Cellan grabs a stick and pokes at the broken egg. _What game is this wizard playing at?_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2006)

*Herev Matumb*

Look out shouts the big warrior
he raise his warhammer in the air and slam it on one of the creature's torso.
Yeah!!  Herev shouts in triumph

attack goat man that came out from the pool (1d20+7=24, 1d8+5=7) 
If he dies than I get a cleave attack, tell me and I'll roll agani


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole is a bit slow to react as he was not expecting an attack to come from the water. His surprise is quite obivious to the aquatic creatures as his swings are sloppy and completey off thier mark. "What manner of creatures as these!!!?"


Attack & Damage


----------



## Fenris (May 18, 2006)

Ghur is busy searching the area of signs of tracks and though he hears the gurgling of the water, pays little attention until Herev's shout. He draws he short to attack but misses wide as he recoils in disgust at the abominations

[sblock]Ghur's attack on a soggy goat-man (1d20+3=5, 1d6+2=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra pulls out her crossbow, preparing for battle.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 20, 2006)

[sblock]Hey, all.  Please, please roll initiative for your characters when combat starts.  It'd be wicked helpful.  Also, because you did not roll a Listen check, Bloodweaver1, I'm going to rule that that's equivalent to taking 10.  Cole will act when normal combat begins.[/sblock]Initiative (_Italics_ indicates surprised)
Ghur 23
Hooved Men 21
_Cellan, Manakar 17_
Zeegra, Zottel 16
_Cian 13_
Herev 11
_Cole 10_

*Surprise Round*
Ghur quickly draws his shortbow to fire on the creatures, but, in his haste, aims wide, and his arrow splashes into the water some ways behind the creatures.  The four of them finish surfacing and advance on the group as Zeegra draws her crossbow.  Just as they stop moving, Herev slams his warhammer into the chest of one of them, collapsing the rib cage and demolishing its internal organs with a sick squishing noise.  He quickly brings the hammer back and strikes at one of the others...[sblock]Herev, roll your attack for the Cleave feat.  [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2006)

with high Adrenalin in his veins, Herev continue his swinging move, he turns around 360 degrees in his spot and swings his warhammer into another creature's hips , crushing them with a loud squishing noise

Cleave action vs. goat ilke creature (1d20+7=23, 1d8+5=13) 
Wow ... what a surprise round


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Hearing the crunch of warhammer on bones, Cian whirls startled by the sudden presence of foes. He raises his crossbow and looses (1d20+4=13) a bolt at the goat men. He issues commands to his dog as he does so, "Keita, defend."


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra holds back her attack, it doesn't look like it was really needed after seeing what Herev did with the attackers, and this way she could better react to anything, that might turn the current situation upside down.


OOC: Delay.


----------



## Fenris (May 20, 2006)

OOC: KL Ghur was using his short sword since I didn't knwo how far away they were, though I realize that wasn't clear from my crappy typing 

Ghur slashes again at the goat men, but is distracted by Herev's mighty blows

[sblock] Ghur 2rd round attack (1d20+3=8, 1d6+2=4) [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

_These guys again. I don't think I'll need a spell this time, though. _ The druid pulls out his sling and flings a bullet at one of the creatures not in melee. Manakar howls and runs at another snapping viciously at it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2006)

*Herev*

first round of init - after surprise.

Herev stops to take a breath, looking around at his companions to see what going on ...
seeing the pair that still stands, herev points to one of them and shouts with rage
You are mine horny scum!!
he swings his warhammer in the air and slam it on the creature's head

attack goat man - first round after surprise (1d20+7=24, 1d8+5=11) Wow ... lady luck sits on my shoulder
Cleave attack if needed - Cleave - if needed (first round after surprise) (1d20+7=16, 1d8+5=13)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole sees the threat and reacts as best as he can. But eveytime he swings his sword in what he thinks is a sure blow, his broad shouldered friend steps in and finishes the deed. _ Wow.. he's quicker than I thought!_

Attack & Damage

OOC: Sorry about the two missing roles before. Some how I was thinking that you did not need them. My fault.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole see's the threat and reacts as best as he can. But eveytime he swings his sword in what he thinks is a sure blow, his broad shouldered friend steps finishes the deed. _ Wow.. he's quicker than I thought!_

Attack & Damage

OOC: Sorry about the two missing roles before. Some how I was thinking that you did not need them. My fault.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 22, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Hooved Men 21
Cellan, Manakar 17
Zeegra, Zottel 16
Cian 13
Herev 11
Cole 10

*Surprise Round*
...crushing its hips and waist.  The creature falls to the ground, a gibbering mess.

*Round 1*
Ghur's second attack is, unfortunately for the party, as ineffective as his first, which opens up an opportunity for two of the creatures to move in towards Herev, clearly the greatest threat to them, and attack.  The tall warrior is able to dodge one blow, but the second catches him deep in his side [11 damage].  Meanwhile, Cellan holds on to his sling bullet too long, and it skitters wildly across the ground, skipping into the water with a light plop; Manakar finds his own attack equally effective.

Zeegra and Zottel hold their actions, waiting for a more opportune moment.  Cian's bolt flies wide of the hooved men and barely misses hitting Ghur, while Keita slips forward and plants in front of his master.  Herev knocks the head off of one of the two goat-men and then spins to attack the other, but misses as it ducks to the side.  Seeing an opening, Cole slides forward, his swords flashing, only to find one missing slightly and the other one deflected with a desperate lunge of the goat-man's dagger.  Seeing the party close in around it, the creature's eyes grow wide, and it gets into a defensive crouch.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2006)

*Herev*

the wound takes out the air from Herev's sails but he swings one more and kill the creature, now he looks at the only creature that remain crouching on the ground, he turns back and leave him for the mercy of Cole and the others
Cellan ... I plea for your knowledge in healing
He says and hold his bloody side.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Seeing the others surround the remaining foe, Cian reloads and looks about for any additional foes that might be in the area.


----------



## Starman (May 22, 2006)

_I guess we're going to need a spell after all._ Cellan steps up behind Herev and, chanting a prayer to the earth, casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on the warrior. Manakar stays next to the druid, face low to the ground and growling at the remaining creature. 

[sblock]7 hit points cured, Herev.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Perhaps there is something in the underground air, or it could be the unaccustomed glow of the subterranean moss. Whatever it is, its affecting Cole's combat prowlness. 

Swing and a miss


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 23, 2006)

*Cian*: The rest of the area seems pretty calm.  You don't see anyone else around.[sblock]I'll wait for Ghur and Thanee's actions before resolving the actions of the lonely, little hooved-man.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2006)

Ghur steps aside as Herev retreats to the second rank and then steps forward and again strikes at the strange acquatic goat man.

[sblock]Ghur R3 attack (1d20+3=14, 1d6+2=8) [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 25, 2006)

The creature doesn't make any sudden moves, despite Ghur and Cole's attacks at it — it dodges both the attacks and then waits in a careful crouch to see if the group continues to attack it.  It doesn't speak, but it looks extremely pathetic, surrounded by armed warriors and the corpses of its comrades.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 26, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole moves to flank the creature so that Ghur and himself can finish this battle once and for all. 

Attack & Damage  - no flank bonuses added


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2006)

"No Cole, we cannot do this. Cian, do you have some way to call your people and take this wretched creature into custody. It has no use to us."

turning to the creature Ghur asks it in each of his languages if he understands him.


----------



## Starman (May 26, 2006)

"Uhm, maybe we can, uh, learn something from it," Cellan suggests.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2006)

*Cian*

"We can take him back to the village and report the attack."


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Ok, but let us not lose too much time, otherwise we will never catch the ones we are after.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 26, 2006)

Through a bizarre stroke of luck, the creature manages to parry both of the blows from Cole.  Exhausted, it drops to its knees.

*Ghur*: It gives no indication of understanding Common or Dwarven.[sblock]*OOC*: Do you intend to bind it?  If so, go ahead and make a Use Rope check and detail any other precautions that you intend to take as you transport it back to the settlement.  If no one responds before tonight (when I come back and start my Warhammer FRP game), I'll move things along with the assumption of the party heading back to the village to report the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 27, 2006)

The party herds the lone goat-man back towards the village.  With Herev and Cole on either side of him, he doesn't even attempt to make a break for it.  As the party reaches the settlement, two warriors [*Scotley*: 



Spoiler



Cian recognizes them as two of Deniel's men


] approach them.  One of them coughs.  "And what do we have here?  You lot have a new pet?"


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian tries to sound confident wishing they had run into someone more sympathtic, "A prisoner, we were taking him to the (I don't know the village head man's title.) He attacked this band. He and three of his fellows rose up from the stream and asualted us without provocation. Three of them paid for their folly with their lives. This one surrendered."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 28, 2006)

"Well, if he's a prisoner, then how come he's not tied up?  Is he so scared of those two?" The warrior mockingly refers to Herev and Cole.  His counterpart snickers.[sblock]Finding any of the older elves should be fine -- the village has a pretty loose organization.  Most of the major decisions that don't have to be made by Deniel, in his capacity as leader of the war bands, are made by the oldest elves.  This would include Culann, but also includes Brigid, who is the oldest of the elves in this settlement.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2006)

_These two aren't very friendly. Are they so afraid of outsiders that they must mock them? Or is it just insecurity?_ Cellan wonders to himself. He leans toward Zeegra and whispers, "I, uh, hope we don't have to come back here after this. I don't like it here."


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Yes, I hope we are on our way again soon. They don't like foreigners here...”_


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian moves on quickly to find Culann or another of the elders, pretty much anyone, but  Deniel.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 31, 2006)

Cian quickly brings you through the village to a small house in the back.  The building itself is shaped like an "L" with a nice open patio filling out the empty part of the L to make a square.  Small chairs and piles of wood are the only adornments on the patio aside from a small cast iron wood stove.  As he knocks on the door, Cian explains to the group that this is the house of his mentor, Culann.

Entering, you find that the house is neat, almost compulsively so, and most of the flat surfaces are covered with books, scrolls, and pieces of parchment.  Two dark elves sit in conference in the back of the common room; one of them is old and slight, sitting in a saucer-shaped chair, and the other, markedly younger with knotted muscles.  Blue tattoos cover the bare arms of the younger man.  The former looks up and smiles.  "Ah, Cian.  Deniel and I were just speaking of you.  He says that you've made some new friends."  He raises an ancient eyebrow curiously when he sees the goat-man between the two warriors.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf*

Thinking quickly, Cian adds pointing at the goat man, "and some new enemies."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2006)

Before moving on: [sblock]Cole cannot help himself from chuckling mockingly in front of the foreign guards. Glancing towards Ghur he retorts to the gaurds “Looky here Ghur, we got ourselves a pair regular bards. And they are all sorts of merry and gay too! My little sister would be soooo pleased.” Cole turns and faces the elven guards with a sarcastic smile. Feeling a bit zesty, Cole continues to trade barbs, “Listen here bards. Why don’t you too go run off with those little fiddles of yours,” Cole motions to the small looking swords on the guard’s belts, “and go dance and frolic somewhere else. We’ll even let you hold each others hands.”  [/sblock]

After moving on: Cole stands watch over the captive. Ready to advance should need arise.


----------



## Starman (Jun 2, 2006)

Cellan tries to summon the courage to speak up. "I...uh, that is, uhm, we were hoping that, uh, you...someone here c-could, uh, speak their," he gestures toward the captive, "uh, language." He finishes with a deep breath. _Why is that so hard for me?_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 2, 2006)

Deniel suppresses a sneer as Cian says "new enemies."  Walking leisurely towards the goat-man, he turns to the group, "I'm sure, Cian, that you mean 'new' on an individual basis.  I'll explain for your friends -- the _svirfneblin_ have been our enemies for a long time.  Since our parents came down to these pits.  They were, at one point, dwarves and elves, until one of the generals corrupted them and turned them into his servants."  The warrior's movements suggest the casual, violent grace of a mountain lion.

Culann nods, picking up the thread.  "This is, of course, all too true.  As for the language," he turns to Cellan, "I've studied it, and I'd be more than happy to translate, presuming he is willing to speak to us.  There is no great love between our peoples."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2006)

*Cian*

Gaining confidence Cian ignores Deniel's remarks and asks, "Please Master Culann, if you would, ask him why he and his fellows attacked us at the river. I believe my friends would also like any information he could give about a wizard among his kind."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 4, 2006)

Culann nods and, turning to the svirfneblin, repeats the question in its strange, angular tongue.  The creation looks at Culann with closed mouth, eyes full of hatred.  The old elf tries again in a more forceful tone, but with no more success than the first time.

Deniel laughs, "We're wasting our time.  Put it to the sword."


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Deniel's words and attitude spark a flare of anger in Cellan. "No! This is our business. If you don't want to help, fine. But let us take care of our business without your attitude." He takes a deep breath. _Did I just say that? Wow. Uh, oh._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 4, 2006)

Deniel turns to Cellan.  "Is it?  Last I checked, you didn't live down here, and I'm sure we're grateful that you eliminated the group of svirfneblin you encountered, but my men would have spotted them and killed them just as you did.  You're an interloper here, and I recommend you don't forget it."  He pauses.  "Culann, we can revisit our business later.  You should suggest that your student teach his new friends some manners."  The elf warrior leaves.

After he's left, the old scholar sighs, either at the exchange between Cellan and Deniel or at the behavior of the latter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2006)

Herev puts his hand on Cellan's shoulder
he is right, it's not our business down here, we need to continue and leave him to them.


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Cellan's face turns bright shade of red and he half turns away from the group. "I'm, uh, sorry. I...don't know, uhm, what came over me." he says to Culann. "Uh...it is _our_, uh, business, though. We were, uhm, attacked, not them," he says to Herev.

The druid kneels down and hugs Manakar. _I can't believe I did that. I'm such an idiot._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra laughs happily. _“There's some ferocity inside you, Cellan. You should find that more often. It makes you sound so much more confident!”_


----------



## Starman (Jun 4, 2006)

Cellan turns an even brighter shade of red, but grins at the compliment. "Uh, thank you, Zeegra." _Maybe there's hope for me, yet._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 5, 2006)

The old elf calmly waits for further instruction from the group.  "Would you like to continue?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Cian*

"I am sorry master if I have brought trouble to your door." He looks at the others, "I guess we should continue on with your quest." He briefly outlines his intention to go with the party in hopes of helping them find this troublesome wizard to Culann.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 8, 2006)

"Nothing to apologize for, Cian.  As for leaving, if you are decided, you are decided," Culann says.  "It was never my intention for you to spend the rest of your life hanging about this village.  You'll learn a lot out there.  Do me a favor and write it down, so I can read about your journeys when you return."  He smiles at the bard, and then turns to the rest of the group.  "Do you have plans for your prisoner?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2006)

Cellan looks around at the others. "I, uh, don't know. If we, uhm, let him go, he'll just...just run and tell his...friends about us. And we, uh, can't keep him. I...I don't know." Manakar growls at the creature clearly stating how he feels.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 11, 2006)

*OOC*: I'll move this along as soon as someone (anyone) decides what to do with the prisoner.  It's all even either way, but there are (of course) consequences to the choices that you'll make.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev look at the prisoner with disgust
I say we leave him to their mercy ... if they have any
and continue to hunt the wizard.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Yes, I agree with that. We need to hunt the wizard, not guard the prisoner.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 13, 2006)

Culann nods.  "I'll have him brought to the guardhouse and Deniel's men.  Good luck on your quest.  Take care, Cian."

*Assumption*: You travel back to the spot of the ambush in order to pick up the trail again.

*OOC*: Please make Wilderness Lore or any other appropriate checks to continue tracking the caster.


----------



## Starman (Jun 13, 2006)

Cellan around for signs of the trail, but still somewhat distracted by his earlier exchange, he isn't as observant as he normally would be.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2006)

Ghur looks about to try to find the old spore he had been following in the caves.

Tracking Roll (1d20+6=16)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

_ Its about time... _  Cole thinks to himself. Playing politics or ethical debates was never one of his strong points. He always preferred the straightforward approach. As the group makes their way back out into the wilderness, Cole once again stands watch over those better tracking skills than him.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2006)

*Ghur*: 



Spoiler



You are unable to pick up the track again, despite your best efforts.  You might be able to find it again if you searched carefully enough, but even that's uncertain.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra assists the more experienced trackers as good as she can (Take 10).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2006)

*Herev*

Say ...
Herev turns to Ghur and the others
They jumped out of the water
he scratch his forehead and shares his thoughts out loud
could it be there is something in the bottom, like a secret entrance


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2006)

"Well Herev, since I can't find any tracks from the wizard any more that may be the next way to try. Of course we may need to hold our breath for a bit. Those goat men were,.......changed so they could last longer under water. But I can't find the trail so it's either guess at the tunnels or take a look at the pool." says Ghur.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2006)

*Cian*

"If any of your are strong swimmers, a look in the pool sounds like a good idea. We've been plauged by these goat men for a long time. If they used the normal paths here it seems logical we would have found them long ago," Cian speculates.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2006)

"I grew up in the swamps, so I can swim fairly well. Let's head tot the pool then" suggests Ghur.


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2006)

When they get to the pool, Cellan holds his hand up. "Let me, uh, check it out first." He kneels down and examines the water looking for anything toxic or any wildlife in the water that might be dangerous.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev turns to Ghur
You are brave my friend, I suggest you tie a rope around your waists, me and Cole will take the other end of the rope .. for insurance


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 18, 2006)

*Cellan*: It's just water as far as you can tell.  Pretty pure, actually.

*Everyone*: You set yourselves up for the exploration of the pool, wrapping a rope around Ghur's waist and letting Cellan check the water.  The dwarf heads in...

*Ghur*: 



Spoiler



There is no special secret tunnel or passage at the bottom of the near end of the pool that you can see, although you do spot a small chest at the muck in the bottom, some fifteen feet down.  It's possible that there might be a tunnel at the far end, if you wanted to check that.


[sblock]*OOC*: Listen checks for everyone except Ghur, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2006)

[sblock]
ooc: Listen (1d20=6)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2006)

KJ: [sblock] Yes, Ghur will check the far end of the pool. Bu first he will tie the rope around the chest and have Herev and Cole pull it out. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2006)

[sblock=Listen]
Listen = 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2006)

Cellan stands by the pool watching, waiting, and listening as Ghur moves in. Manakar stands by his side, a puzzled look on his face at the strange sight of this short two-leg walking into the water attached to another two-leg with the soft fiber.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Readying his crossbow in case his new companions find themselves attacked again, Cian is not focused on the sounds around him.

[sblock]Listen Check (1d2+3=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2006)

*Zeegra*

[SBLOCK=Listen]Listen 19[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2006)

*Everyone*: You see Ghur briefly surface.  He tells Herev and Cole to get ready to pull a small chest out of the water (he's attached the line), and then he dives back in.  When the chest comes out of the water, you notice that it's a small stone chest with brass fixtures, all of them turned green with the exposure to the water.  It's shut tight, likely locked.

*Ghur*: 



Spoiler



There's no tunnel that you can see at the far end, but there are a pair of *enormous* crustaceans — one red, one blue-green.  They haven't noticed you yet, but they'd be more than a match in combat.


[sblock]*Fenris*: Can you make a "Swim" Silently check and a Hide check?  [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2006)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Everyone*: You see Ghur briefly surface.  He tells Herev and Cole to get ready to pull a small chest out of the water (he's attached the line), and then he dives back in.  When the chest comes out of the water, you notice that it's a small stone chest with brass fixtures, all of them turned green with the exposure to the water.  It's shut tight, likely locked.
> 
> *Ghur*:
> 
> ...




KJ: [sblock] Good thing I'm a swamp dwarf. Even better that I'm actually a rogue! Such a strange concept, a dwarf, swimming, silently   
Ghur Swim Silently and Hide from the HUGE crustaceans (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=22) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cian*

"I don't think I'd be much help on the rope, but I can harness up my dog to help pull if needed," Cian offers.


----------



## Starman (Jun 24, 2006)

"I can, uhm, offer some small magical assistance if someone wants to, uh, try to open the, uh, the chest," Cellan says.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2006)

*Herev*

And If you fail, I can always offer my hammer
Smiles the big black warrior.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fenris*: 



Spoiler



You manage to keep the two crustaceans — they look a lot like lobsters — from spotting you.  There is no tunnel back here, just the two of them.  Apparently, this pool is their home.  [*OOC*: I'm going to assume that you surface and rejoin the group at this point and take a look at the chest (keep things moving).]


 A quick inspection of the chest's opening mechanism reveals that it's not locked, but it is sealed shut somehow.  You cannot open it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"Do you think the chest is trapped?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra stands nearby, watching the surroundings, while the others examine the chest.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

"Strange," the druid mumbles kneeling down beside Manakar who is laying down and watching everything. _This whole trip, while scary, has been exciting_, he thinks smiling slightly.

"Uh, Zeegra, do you have a spell prepared to, uhm, look for magic?" Cellan asks. "I...don't right now."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian speaks up eager to be useful, "I can check the chest for magic, though I have no skill with locks."


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

Cellan nods. "Okay. I, uh, think that might be what, uhm, what is protecting the chest."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2006)

Ghur climbs out of the water, "No tunnel down there so those goats must have been waiting for us somehow. Now as to the chest if Herev is going to open it I want to get far away, I didn't like the last time he opened it. But I only gave it a quick looksee last time. If we have some time, I'll take another crack at it. I can dry off at the same time" says Ghur.

OOC: [sblock] assuming everyone is OK with a delay, Ghur will take 20 on the chest.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Sure, go on
Herev says, he takes some distance and watch closely the line of blue trees


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ghur*: That chest is unopenable as far as you're able to tell.  At least by conventional means.

*Cian*: [I'm assuming you do check it for magic.  Make a Spellcraft check.]  The chest is magic.

*Herev*: You think you might see some movement in the tree line, heading towards the other end of the cavern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2006)

*Herev*

Shhh.. I think There is someone in the tree line.
he says to Cole and Zeegra, not wanting to interfere with the others actions


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2006)

"Well this one is beyond me so I'll let Herev take a whack at it now" starts Ghur when Herev says:



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Shhh.. I think There is someone in the tree line.
> he says to Cole and Zeegra, not wanting to interfere with the others actions




Ghur holds up a hand for silence and motions Cole and Herev to make their way to the other end of the cave. Meanwhile Ghur will draw his sword and slip into the tree line quietly to see who is there.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian hums a tune as he examines the chest trying to determine the nature of the magic holding it closed. "Very interesting." 

[sblock]Spellcraft (1d20+3=18)[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

Cellan crouches low to the ground, his spear at the ready. He looks and listens for anything moving around. Sensing the druid tense up, Manakar is suddenly up on his feet, hackles raised. The wolf growls low and looks around for danger.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

With his large swords in hand, Cole moves as directed. Once in position, he gazes into the treeline. 

Search + Spot


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 30, 2006)

*Cellan*: You see nothing.

*Cian*: You mostly sense conjuration magic of an intermediate strength.

*Cole*: You can see that Ghur finds a path rather quickly when he moves into the treeline, although you do not see anyone in the woods.

*Ghur*: You slip into the trees and quickly find a path of broken twigs and matted leaves.  And then, shortly after it begins, the path stops.[sblock]*Fenris*: Make a Will save.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 30, 2006)

KJ: [sblock] Ghur Will Save in the trees (1d20+1=4) [/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Cellan looks around, wondering if the noise was just some natural wildlife.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian fiddles with the chest a little more and annouces, "It seems to be a conjuration of intermediate strength." He shrugs, "I haven't the power to open it." Getting to his feet, he brushes the debris from his knees. "There might be someone in the village who could open it, or perhaps we could smash it?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Zeegra*

As Herev warns her, Zeegra likewise focuses her attention on the treeline, since the magic detection is already taken care of.

[SBLOCK]Spot (1d20-1=5)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

*Herev*

I'll carry the chest
Herev turns his head for a moment and whisper to Cian
Last time I smashed a chest almost killed us
He smiles and returns his look to the tree line, warhammer ready for anything.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Cole Bradddock*

With his swords in hand, Cole paitently waits for someone, or something to make the next move.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2006)

*Zeegra*: You see nothing particular in the trees right away, until...

*Everyone*: ...a flash of colors erupts in the midst of a copse of trees.  For those that have been paying attention to the treeline before, this is clearly in the vicinity of Ghur.

*Ghur*: A cone of vivid colors shoots out of the air in front of you.  The last thing you see as your head hits the forest floor is a tall humanoid shape running full speed in the other direction.[sblock]*Fenris*: Ghur is unconscious, blind, and stunned for 5 rounds, and then blind and stunned for an additional round after that.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2006)

*Herev*

Ghur!
Shouts the big black warrior, he drops the chest and run to the dwarf.
Warhammer in hand he tries to see what was the source of this colors.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian raises his crossbow looking for a target. "Forward Keita," he calls to his dog as he moves toward the disturbance.


----------



## Starman (Jul 2, 2006)

Cellan hefts his spear and runs toward Ghur. _I don't know why I even carry this thing_, he thinks. _I'm a lot better with a sling_. When he gets to the dwarf, he will drop the spear and pull out his sling. Manakar runs with him, snarling and ready to act.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2006)

*Herev*: When you drop the chest, it splits in two, revealing a small, well-polished wooden box.

*Anyone that races towards Ghur*: You find the dwarf, unconscious, in a small clearing.  Whatever attacked him has run off into the woods.[sblock]If anyone wants to ascertain direction, feel free to make any checks you want (Survival if you'd like to track, Spot if you'd like to try and check the ground for a general direction at a higher DC, and Listen if you think you can hear things well).[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Looks like whoever he found there is gone now...”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

*Herev*

Lifting Ghur on his shoulder Herev returns to the pool, putting the dwarf on the ground and the dwarf's backpack behind the head. Herev then stands and call the others.
Take a look at this
He calls without clarifying if he means the chest or the dwarf


----------



## Starman (Jul 2, 2006)

Ignoring the others for a moment, Cellan looks and listens for signs of Ghur's assailant.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2006)

*Cellan*: You can hear twigs and branches cracking a good distance away, off to what you'd assume would be the west, continuing on away from the pool and Cian's village, deeper into the cavern's forest.  A swath of broken branches and twigs in front of where Ghur fell, leading off in that same direction, confirms as much.[sblock]*Fenris*: Since we're not in combat time, you can have Ghur come to at any moment that's convenient.  For your initial post, he will be blind, but he'll be fine after that.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

"He's that way!" Cellan says pointing west. He looks back to his companion, unsure of whether he should see to him or take off running.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2006)

"Go, follow. I didn't see who did it but I'd bet it's our crafty goat we're after. Swiftly now. Leave me and I'll catch up once my sight comes back. Go!" says Ghur laying down by the water's edge.


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Cellan nods. "Come on, Manakar!" He takes off running in the direction of the sounds, heedless of any danger he might encounter.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“The trail is fresh, we can surely follow it,”_ Zeegra says, and moves to the spot where Ghur is, together with Zottel, whom she urges to pick up the scent and follow it from there, as she does herself.


[SBLOCK]Survival (Tracking by Scent) from Zeegra and Zottel (1d20=13, 1d20+5=24)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2006)

*Herev*

Seeing that the rest starts chasing whoever attacked Ghur, Herev stand.
Keep an eye on the broken chest
He says to Ghur without even knowing that the poor dwarf is blind, he then followes Zeegra and Cellan.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2006)

*Cian*

Sensing that all is not well with Ghur, Cian stays beside the dwarf to render assistance. "Are you wounded sir?" Seeing Keita is eager to join the chase, Cian calls the dog to heel. "You'll get your chance, no need to go hareing off like a lovesick pup."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2006)

*Cian*: Ghur has no visible wounds, and his sight is coming back.  [*OOC*: That is, he's not in need of healing.  I'm going to assume that the two of you catch up with the others -- I'm not trying to curtail roleplaying here; I'm trying to curtail split party stuff.]

*Everyone*: With Cellan and Manakar in the nominal lead, and Zottel and Zeegra pretty much neck and neck with them, your group tears down the path left by the flight of whoever assaulted Ghur.  The path is remarkably straight, and the turns that it makes seem to have some purpose -- wherever this path leads, it leads somewhere.  The party follows it through the forest, which is unnaturally large, even for caverns of this size, until the path dumps you out into another clearing.

In front of you, a few trees loom up against the cavern wall, obscuring, ever so slightly, a tunnel leading into out of this cavern.  Behind you, the forest you just ran through.  And, between you and the tunnel out of this cavern, the caster you had fought in the basement of Kor Drakel.  He's panting and out of breath, but, in his hands, holds a small flask.  He smirks at you and then speaks in an angular, accented Common.  "You've finally caught me, then.  I have to admit, I wasn't trying very hard to avoid it.  Had to put on a bit of a show."  He pauses to catch his breath.  "You really have no idea what you're up against, do you?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

Breathing heavily, Cellan still finds the air to yell. "What game are you playing? Maybe if you're forthcoming, we can be merciful, but we won't tolerate any more tricks. This ends now, one way or another!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 5, 2006)

"What game am I playing?  I think that you'll find that what you want and what my superior, the Frostmaiden, wants are remarkably the same.  You just don't know what you want yet — you'll find out soon enough, though.  Where things get tricky is in my orders."  He pauses as if to think, then shakes his head.  "I have my orders.  We need things done..._a certain way_.  I'd be _highly surprised_ if you wanted to do things the same way."

He switches the small flask to his other hand and draws a dagger.  "Any more questions, or shall we take care of this?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

"You're outnumbered," Cellan says. "We don't want to, but we will kill you if that is the course of action you take."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 5, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev arrive to the scene
... And this time
he continues after Cellan
you'll finish like your friend in the tower.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian, panting from the run through the forest, lets his crossbow hang from its straps and redies his whip. Not knowing too much about the party's history with this fellow Cian remains silent and holds himself ready. 

[sblock]Ready action, if this guy tries to drink the potion, Cian will attempt a disarm with his whip.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

_So this is guy that they have been after. I wonder if was res_ As the vile wizard continues on with his monologue for world domination, Cole moves behind the creature in hopes of flanking it.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 7, 2006)

"I am outnumbered, and, if you choose to attack me, I'll probably die."  He smirks and raises the flask a couple inches.  Cian's whip shoots out, pulling the flask from his hand.  The flask falls to the ground and shatters.  Everything goes dark.[sblock]Initiative plus *2* rounds, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative: 13
[/sblock]

R1) Cellan casts a _light _spell on his sling, not knowing what else to use. Once he can see what is going on, he will move to the spellcaster's flank to try to keep him boxed in. He keeps a hand on Manakar, not wanting the wolf attacking this creature. 

R2) If no one is in melee with the spellcaster, Cellan will cast _entangle _on him. Otherwise, Cellan will convert the _entangle _into a _summon nature's ally I_ spell and summon a wolf. He places it on the other side of the spellcaster.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2006)

*Herev*

[sblock]
init (1d20+2=7) 
[/sblock]

R1) If there is still darkness, Herev charge the last known spot of the spellcaster.
he curse and shouts for the others to make way, he then swings.
If the darkness fades, he charge he charge normally.

R2) Hammer the magic user, hammer him to the ground like nail to a wood.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2006)

*Zeegra*

[SBLOCK=Initiative]Initiative for Zeegra and Zottel (1d20+3=10, 1d20+2=19)
(Zottel delays to 10 right after Zeegra)[/SBLOCK]

Zeegra climbs on Zottel's back and urges the large dog forward with a sharp whistle. Her own crossbow is held ready, while her mount and companion charges towards the wizard.

Round 1) Command Zottel to attack the wizard. Mount. Zottel delays and moves to attack, using Scent to help pinpoint the target, if there is still darkness.
Round 2) Load crossbow and ready an attack against the spellcaster, to attack when he attempts to cast a spell. Zottel continues to attack.

[SBLOCK=dice rolls]Zeegra:
Handle Animal (DC 10) (1d20+5=21) - success.
Ride (DC 20 - Fast Mount) (1d20+5=14) - failure, requires a move action then.

Zottel:
Zottel's Attack/Damage/Trip Attempt (1d20+3=21, 1d6+3=6, 1d20+2=13)
Zottel's Attack/Damage/Trip Attempt (1d20+3=7, 1d6+3=4, 1d20+2=18)

I didn't include any ready attacks or AoO (if trip succeeds and the wizard stands up again), just roll those if anything like that happens. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Reacting quickly to the change in situation, Cian shouts to Keita in dark Elven. Then he begins a brief ditty culminating a sudden glow on the tip of his whip. He begins to lash the whip in the wizard's direction trying to distract him. 


[sblock]Initiative (1d20+3=16)  Order the dog forward, cast a light spell on the whip, Aid Another in attack (1d20+4=16) to help Herev in his attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 7, 2006)

Ghur Init (1d20+3=13) 

[sblock] Used to darkness, even if he can't see, Ghur will attamept to move straight towards the other cave entrance, as best he can, through the darkness. If he makes it, he will try to stop the wizard from entering, or if he already has and can see him will give chase. [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2006)

*Initiative*
Zottel 19 [delays to 9]
Cian 16
Ghur 13a
Cellan 13b
Zeegra 10
Herev 7
Caster 4

*Round 1*
Almost as quickly as it went dark, the area lights up, filling with a shadowy illumination.  It's hard to see, but you have a good idea of where things are, roughly.  Of course, "roughly" might not be enough in combat.  Zottel snarls, but stays back at Zeegra's command while Keita holds fast next to Cian's feet.  Meanwhile, the dark elf bard chants a short, melodic tune, and the end of his whip glows with a soft light.  It's not enough to counter the shadowy illumination, but it is noticeable, almost like a firefly.[sblock]*Lion's Ruling*: I'll give you a one-round +2 circumstance bonus on the Aid Another maneuver next round, as the glowing whip tip would be more annoying and distracting than a normal one at first.  After that, it's a known hazard, and not a particularly dangerous one.[/sblock]Ghur, taking advantage of the darkness, slips past the caster and behind him, guarding the exit, as Cellan casts a quick _light_ spell on his sling and moves to flank the caster with Manakar.[sblock]Again, no effect on the darkness.[/sblock]Zeegra, hops onto Zottel's back, and rides the dog into combat.  The riding dog sinks its teeth into the caster's thigh and attempts to pull the man down.  He resists, however, and stays on his feet, stepping a slight bit away from Zottel, which puts him right into the line of a charging Herev, who slams him upside the head with his warhammer *[9 damage]*.

Frowning, the caster takes a full step back, and begins an invocation, shortly after which a dark black missile flies from his hand and into Herev's chest, who feels as if he's been hit there by a good-sized young man *[4 nonlethal damage]*.

*Conditions*
Caster, wounded 



Spoiler



24/39 hp


Herev, lightly bruised, 4 nonlethal damage, 20/20 hp

*Round 2*
Cian snaps his whip at the caster, who seems confused and bothered by it, glaring at the dark elf.  Ghur draws his shortbow, taking advantage of the clean line of sight to the caster's back and fires wide of his target.  On the other end of the field, Cellan begins chanting, calling on nature's aid.  Meanwhile, Zeegra and Zottel renew their attack, the canis loading her crossbow while the riding dog snaps at the legs of the tall svirfneblin, but coming up a bit short.  Herev slams his hammer into the caster's chest again, cracking one or two ribs *[11 damage]*. 

Bleeding heavily and rather staggered, the caster reaches into a pouch and pulls out a flask.  As he raises it to his lips, the nearby fighters bear down on him again.  Herev hits him again *[10 damage]*, while Zottel finishes the job, ripping most of the caster's thigh muscles off *[5 damage]*.  The caster falls into a heap at your feet, bleeding and unconscious.

*Conditions*
Caster, dying
Herev, lightly bruised, 4 nonlethal damage, 20/20 hp


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2006)

*Zeegra*

While patting Zottel's neck, Zeegra says:

_“We should make sure he doesn't die! Maybe he is willing to tell us what's going on, if we make him a decent enough offer.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2006)

*Herev*

Seeing Zeegra patting Zottel, Herev Laugh loudly and pats his Warhammer.
Let his soul travel to the abyss, his soul is not worthy to occupy a space in this world.
Let's check him up


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole stands bye the dying mage. _Its fate sealed... its only a matter of time now..._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian coils his whip. "I can use curative magic on him if you wish to keep him alive."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“I don't know what his soul is worthy for, but I know that he has a lot of knowledge, that we do not possess. He might know where our lost friend is, if he is a captive and not dead, and he surely knows what's going on here, the things he mentioned, the Frostmaiden and everything.”_

Zeegra turns to Cian: _“Yes, please.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2006)

Herev goes to fetch the broken chest to where they are now.


----------



## Starman (Jul 10, 2006)

"We should, uhm, check him for, uh, possessions, papers and such, that, uh, might have any information," Cellan says. _That fight was a lot easier than I thought it would be. But, I'm sure it's only going to get worse._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2006)

A quick search of the body reveals the following: a finely made shortsword, a common javelin, the flask which he carries in his hand, and a thickly bound black leather tome, which Zeegra instantly recognizes as his spellbook.  He has no special papers or anything unusual, save for the same iron medallion that the hooved men had been wearing when you encountered them on the road en route to Kor Drakel.

*Assumption*: Cian casts a _cure_ spell on the caster.

Herev returns just as the dark elf finishes casting a spell on the tall svirfneblin.  The caster groans and opens his eyes, barely conscious, but alive nonetheless.  He blinks as he sees your party and then sighs.  "You're either a very good or very cruel peoples."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“...or we believe in second chances...”_


----------



## Starman (Jul 12, 2006)

Cellan grabs the medallion. "This might, uh, come in handy. We should, uhm, keep it."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“So, what do you say? Will you help us a little? You know these lands and the schemes better than we do, obviously. Then, maybe, you could get your second chance. What is this what we want, even though we do not know about it yet?”_


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2006)

"I doubt your mistress would treat you so kindly"  adds Ghur


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian watches, and can't help but smile at Zeegra's questions. He tries to keep a straight face and look stern as they question the wizard. He notes, "Perhaps he could open the chest?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2006)

The caster groans.  "My mistress will treat me even worse if I help you.  Of course, I'm not much for dying either."  Pausing, he sighs and then says, "What is it that you want?  I'll leave that to you to decide and figure out.  Some advice, though.  You want to be careful as you move into the north.  No one from south of that canyon you call The Chasm — we have our spies, you understand — has been up this far north, never mind farther north, in two thousand years.  Be careful who you anger.  The troops of the other four generals are far less forgiving than we have been.  Of course, the other four generals are far more powerful than the Frost Maiden now."  

He looks at the party carefully before continuing; he seems freed by the situation and the information comes out in a rush.  "You're currently underneath one of the towers of the...Old North Line.  It's our main fortification.  You're in no shape at the current time to assault it -- we outnumber you by at least ten to one here -- and it's devoid of any historical documents.  If you go into the tunnel ahead of me, watch for a branch on the left side.  It should look obviously fake to anyone with any experience in the wild.  Pull it.  It'll open a side passage that will surface in a thicket in the foothills of the mountains.  You'll be safer there.  If you want to find out more about the other generals and their troops, head up into the mountains.  At the summit of the tallest peak in the southern range, you'll find the Mahatkata.  The Ice Queen thinks he's a fool.  I know better.  You'll want to meet him.  You can also look in the scrublands north of the towers for Coldfoot Willie.  He's a nasty one, but he has no love for the other four generals.  Finally, if you want to just talk to the Ice Queen herself, clear out Delzomen's Forge and bring back what you find in the depths.  She'll grant an audience to anyone that can do that.  Anything else?  Aside from the chest — do I look like I could open a chest right now?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 14, 2006)

Even defeated, the spellcaster still made the druid nervous. _Who knows what tricks he might have up his sleeve._ "Uhm...I think that we should find these two, uh, people that know something about these g-generals first," Cellan says. "That will, uh, make us better prepared for...for whatever else happens." Manakar nuzzles his leg in agreement.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think he has something with the chest Ghur picked from the bottom of the pool.
He turns to the spell caster
I thought you said your queen will punish you, so how come you give us such valuable information


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2006)

"She's going to punish me anyhow.  And I'm sure some of you would like to finish me off, too.  You see my dilemma."  He shrugs.  "Besides, I think you might be more valuable to us alive later on.  I'll take my beatings now and be rewarded later."


----------



## Starman (Jul 17, 2006)

Cellan looks around at the others. "So, what are we going to, uhm, do with him?" He gestures toward their captive. "Uh, are we going to take him, uh, with us? Wouldn't that, uh, just slow us down and give us, uhm, you know, one more thing to worry about?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elven Bard*

Cian's mind races. _ The Surface World!_ "If we follow this wizard's advice we'll need mountaineering and cold weather gear. Should we return to the village and gather supplies and perhaps leave him there?"  He shurgs nervously, "You all know him, I don't should we trust what he says?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 18, 2006)

[sblock]Just a slight bump -- until y'all make a decision on your plans, we're at an impasse.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“We should let him go, but we keep his belongings as an insurance; this should slow him down quite a bit. When he spoke true, which we will find out soon enough, if we meet again on peaceful terms, he can have them back then.”_


----------



## Starman (Jul 19, 2006)

Cellan nods. "After we, uh, let him go, I guess we can decide where to go," he says before helping to strip their captive of everything but his clothing.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"Be sure to turn out all pockets, folds and pouches. Even the simplest mundane item can be a spell component. Taking all such items will make it harder for him to return to full power."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 21, 2006)

[sblock]Fair enough.  I'm going to make two assumptions:

1.  You strip the body.  The caster puts up no fight, and you find nothing new.

2.  The group goes back to Cian's village to stock up.  Deniel's men are out on the march, which is not unusual, but that's really the only difference from before.  You're able to acquire the equipment you desire, although most of it is designed for use in the caves, not in the open weather.  It should, however, be durable enough.

In the meantime, please check the OOC thread.  You can continue talking about what to do next here, but that decision won't be adjudicated until the next thread.[/sblock]


----------

